# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Dying semi-permanent attached hair pieces?

## hdougan

Does anyone know if semi-permanent attached hair pieces can be colored using over the counter hair color?

The only information I could find said that it _may_ be safe to do, depending on the exact nature of the bonding agent, otherwise chemicals in the dye could dissolve the bond and cause the whole thing to just fall apart (which I don't want for obvious reasons).

The hair in my piece has gotten lighter and lighter in color, and I'm not happy about that at all.  I've asked a couple times to have it recolored when I go in to have it reattached and fixed up, but I've been told that "it just washes out anyway."   :Confused:   Given that response, I'm obviously nervous about asking whether or not I can just color it on my own or asking about the bonding agent, so I can figure out whether or not it's safe.  

I'm happy to color it on my own as long as I'm not going to ruin the piece... it's gotten so light that it just doesn't look natural or good on me at all, when people who I haven't seen in a while have commented on how "blonde" I look.  I'm not a blonde!  I would like to go back to my natural brown (at least I think that's what color I should be - lots of gray in my natural hair now  :Stick Out Tongue: ), particularly for the winter.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  Thank you.

----------


## Rickey

I do not think dying your hair could be a good option as it may lead to serious conditions such as skin infection. Instead get yourself checked for the hair graying from a good trichologist who may help you out in searching the exact cause of hair loss. Hair loss is primarily caused due to ageing or stress or may be due to insufficient nutrient intake in the diet.

----------

